

The Day Series: The Day we turned down TechCrunch for DEMO - angilly
http://thedayseries.com/post/663456412/the-day-we-turned-down-techcrunch-for-demo

======
daniel_levine
Definitely should have told TC that you got into DEMO. TC has an expedited
process for companies with a conflict, including acceptance to DEMO. They
would have let you know ASAP whether or not you would be invited had you told
them the situation.

~~~
angilly
Didn't know there was a process. Would have agreed with you even without
knowing that :)

------
alain94040
We were in a quite similar situation a few years back.

The main decision factor should be: which conference will give me the most
long-term exposure. I still don't know the answer to that one, by the way,
even after all these years.

I'm also very curious to hear feedback from this year's TechCrunch Disrupt.
Being in New York, did it generate as much buzz here in the valley as TC50
did?

PS: those days are part of what makes startups fun.

